# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Pendant lights, firm up glass panes

## Walt08

I've recently had 2 pendant lights installed in my hallway (early 1900's home with 12 foot ceilings). Only after they were installed I noticed a couple of the glass panes in the pendant lights are not in the position they should be in - ie. they should be tucked behind metal lips at four places but instead a couple of the panes are only behind 2 or even 1 of the lips (must've happened during shipping). They seem to be held in place Ok for now but I'm worried that if there's a strong wind going through the hallway when the front door is open they might dislodge and fall out. 
Taking them out and bending the metal lips etc is not an option as the panes are quite tight in place at the moment, I don't want to risk inadvertently braking the glass panes. 
Any suggestions on what I could do to firm up the glass panes in these pendant lights?
Using black structural silicone in a couple of spots might be an option but I've never worked with that before and not sure if that would be too flexible. 
The pendant lights are similar to these: https://www.beaconlighting.com.au/so...-antique-black 
Couple of pics:

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'd make some new "clips" out of sheetmetal, JB weld them to the frame.

----------


## David.Elliott

IF you can get the fitting down some Soudal  Fix All in black is the perfect solution.  Run a bead down the sides, finish with a suitable tool and clean up with turps.. Done well it would actually tidy the finish of the fitting up nicely.

----------


## Walt08

> IF you can get the fitting down some Soudal  Fix All in black is the perfect solution.  Run a bead down the sides, finish with a suitable tool and clean up with turps.. Done well it would actually tidy the finish of the fitting up nicely.

    Taking the fittings down unfortunately would take quite a bit of effort. Do you reckon a couple of strategically placed dollops of that adhesive sealant could work as well?  I'd have to make sure they're not too big and noticeable.

----------


## gpkennedy

Hot Glue Gun?

----------

